# Kohler K-301 to K- 341



## boatmoter (Feb 27, 2015)

Hi all, Im new to this forum, Im wanting to turn my K-301 into a K-341, seems the 16 hp engines are hard to find and a lot of money when I do find one, I want to know if every thing off the k-301 will work on a K-341 block, other than the piston,head & connecting rod... those,Im pretty sure will need to be from a K-341, I have found a lot of K-341 bare blocks for sale, I could really use the extra HP on my john deere 212


----------

